
Ask HN: Why are there so few confirmed COVID-19 cases in San Francisco? - marklacey
Is it lack of testing or something else?<p>Most days the number of confirmed cases goes up by single or low double-digit numbers. One day it spiked by 38%, but that’s an outlier (so far).<p>We had confirmed cases early on but haven’t seen the same steady growth as Santa Clara, Seattle, or New York.
======
fcurts
Some observations:

* Santa Clara County has over double the population of SF County.

* Santa Clara County has always been ahead of SF County in confirmed cases.

* According to [https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2020/coronavirus-map/](https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2020/coronavirus-map/), the ratio has stayed roughly the same over the last two weeks (3:1).

* Interestingly, LA County had fewer confirmed cases than SF County until 11 days ago.

